# ما طبيعة عمل مهندس الميكانيك في شركات الحفر والتنقيب عن النفط ؟؟



## ENG.Mohammad.T (29 نوفمبر 2012)

ما طبيعة عمل مهندس الميكانيك في شركات الحفر والتنقيب عن النفط ؟؟


----------



## zaabat (30 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
انا العبد الضعيف لله اعمل ميكاني تنقيب
اي شيء تستفسر عليه اعلمه انا ، انا مستعد للمساعدة
اما طبيعة عمل مهندس الميكانيك في شركات الحفر والتنقيب عن النفط فهو تصليح الاعطال التي تصيب جميع العتاد المستعمل في عمليات التنقيب و القيا بالمراجعة العامة للعتاد ان لزم الامر الا انها لا تتم الا في الورشة المخصصة لصيانة العتاد البترولي


----------



## ENG.Mohammad.T (1 ديسمبر 2012)

zaabat قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
> انا العبد الضعيف لله اعمل ميكاني تنقيب
> اي شيء تستفسر عليه اعلمه انا ، انا مستعد للمساعدة
> اما طبيعة عمل مهندس الميكانيك في شركات الحفر والتنقيب عن النفط فهو تصليح الاعطال التي تصيب جميع العتاد المستعمل في عمليات التنقيب و القيا بالمراجعة العامة للعتاد ان لزم الامر الا انها لا تتم الا في الورشة المخصصة لصيانة العتاد البترولي




شكرا جزيلا لك اخي , و جزاك الله خير

اريد ان اسألك سؤالين اذا سمحت : ما مدى سرعة تطور مهندس الميكانيك في شركات التنقيب ( يعني خلال 5 او 10 سنوات ما الموقع الذي سيشغله؟؟)

السؤال الاخر : انا مهندس ميكانيكا عام هل تنصحني بالعمل بهذا المجال ؟ وما هي المواد الدراسية التي يعتمد عليها هذا العمل؟؟

و شكرا


----------



## zaabat (8 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليك اخي الفاضل 
بالنسبة للسؤال الاول فانه يعتمد على 
المؤسسة التي تشتغل بها 
الشهدة الحائز عليها 
مدى تقبلك لللمهنة 
مدى فهمك لعملك 
المردودية العملية الخاصة بك في المؤسسة التي تشتغل بها
................
كما ان هناك امور لا يمكن غض البصر عليها كلنا نعلمها و هي ...... المحسوبية ........
..........................................................................................
اما بالنسبة لسؤالك الثاني اخي الكريم 
في اي دولة تقيم؟
هل قطاع النفط عندكم ذا اهمية كبيرة؟
هل مدخولك في المؤسسات البترولية يتعدى المدخول الذي ستحصل عليه في المؤسسات الاخرى؟
....................................................
اما المواد الدراسية التي يعتمد عليها هذا المجال من علم الميكانيكا فهو دراسة العتاد البترولي و تصليح و مراجعة عامة ان لزم الامر من اجل تموين الورشات البترولية بالعتاد اللازم للحفر و التنقيب
.........................................................................................
ان كنت مقيم بالجزائر استطيع دعمك بالمواد التي قد تفيدك
ارسلي العنوان.


----------



## ENG.Mohammad.T (8 ديسمبر 2012)

و عليكم السلام ,

في البداية أشكرك على اهتمامك و تواصللك 

أخي العزيز أنا مهندس ميكانيك حديث التخرج ,الشهادة التي احملها هي بكالوريوس في الهندسة الميكانيكية (ميكانيكا عامة) , قطاعات العمل التي من الممكن ان اعمل بها كثيرة لكن افضلها هي المقاولات و النفط والغاز
لذلك انا احاول التعرف على الافضل بينهما.
أنا اقيم في الأردن ومجال النفط يقتصر على التنقيب والحفر فهناك عدد من الشركات الاجنبية تقوم بهذا العمل لكني افكر بالعمل في احدى دول الخليج .


----------

